# New homes up 7%



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42659227/ns/business-eye_on_the_economy. Now if the FN banks would get rid of the ridiculas closing costs it may get rolling again. :yes:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

boco said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42659227/ns/business-eye_on_the_economy. Now if the FN banks would get rid of the ridiculas closing costs it may get rolling again. :yes:


Yeah, and get gas prices under control. a little over $4.00 a gallon here, diesel is well above that.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Paid $4.07 today for reg. My truck has been in shop for 2 weeks and driving a rental sucks. The only positive its a 4 banger and gets around 30 mpg. My brother is actually looking at buying a prius. Looks like were gonna have to get used to it. I say Drill baby Drill


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

still $3.79 but going up fast ! this sucks !!!!


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

boco said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42659227/ns/business-eye_on_the_economy. Now if the FN banks would get rid of the ridiculas closing costs it may get rolling again. :yes:


 I just put a bid in on 16 duplexs. GC told me looks like I will be doing some drywall. Said he is doing 26 houses in another town, this summer asked if I could handle some of those too. I am happier than a hooker on military payday!


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

justadrywallguy said:


> I just put a bid in on 16 duplexs. GC told me looks like I will be doing some drywall. Said he is doing 26 houses in another town, this summer asked if I could handle some of those too. I am happier than a hooker on military payday!


need a hand? haha. congrats dude..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

justadrywallguy said:


> I just put a bid in on 16 duplexs. GC told me looks like I will be doing some drywall. Said he is doing 26 houses in another town, this summer asked if I could handle some of those too. I am happier than a hooker on military payday!


good for you man.:yes:knock em out and make some $$$ .


----------

